# Prisoner!



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Ha! Too cute. Now that you know he doesn't mind wearing clothes, you can put him in all sorts of costumes


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Haha, makes a good Halloween costume too.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Yeah but does he have a parole date? Maybe the day you got him? Prisoner of love.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Asta's Mom said:


> Yeah but does he have a parole date? Maybe the day you got him? Prisoner of love.




He’s in for life here!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

jojogal001 said:


> He’s in for life here!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Zeke decided he wanted to dress up too. He wanted to be Batman’s Robin. 

Unfortunately the eye mask was way too big. Stupid Joker strikes again!




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cigoehring78 (Feb 25, 2019)

jojogal001 said:


> This is what Oscar was looking like when I found him. He loved the outfit so much he made me send for it
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This is the cutest picture! He wears it well, doesn’t he? I’m glad you took him home. He deserves a wonderful home.[emoji3059]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

lol too cute


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Too cute! It does indeed make a good Halloween costume. What a couple of good sports to sport such costumes. haha.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Mufar42 said:


> lol too cute




They are, indeed, their Halloween costumes. I ordered one for Stella too, but it hasn’t arrived yet. For her I got angel wings, which I hope she will wear. When I put clothes on her, she refuses to move [emoji23].


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

